# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Access - Si të kopjoj fushën nga një formular në tjetrin

## Toni07213

Si mund ta beje qe prej butonit ne formen e Access-it ta kopjoj dhe ta ngjes ne nje forme tjeter  tekstin e selektuar ne textbox, pra me duhet kodi ne VBA se si behet kjo, faleminderit per ndihm!

----------


## Borix

Mundet te deklarosh nje variabel globale te tipit string, ne module e kam fjalen, dhe t'i japesh vleren e textbox-in ne njeren forme per tia kaluar formes tjeter.
Kjo eshte nje praktike e mire per projekte te vogla, aq e teper ne VBA, por ka edhe nje menyre tjeter me profesionale: te krijosh nje procedure publike ne formen target, dhe ta therrasesh formen ne menyre dinamike.

Supozojme se textbox-i quhet txtBurim, dhe textbox-i ne formen e dyte FormaEDyte quhet txtTarget. Ndiq kodin e meposhtem. Nese nuk funksionon, atehere thjesht deklaro nje variabel globale qe te shfrytezohet nga te dy userform-at.



```
Private Sub cmdKopjoTekstin_Click()
   With New FormaEDyte
      .MerrVleren(Me.txtBurim) ' dergoji formes target vleren e textboxit
   End With
End Sub

' Kodi i meposhtem vendoset ne formen e dyte:
Public Sub MerrVleren(strVlera As String)
   Me.txtTarget = strVlera

   Show vbModal  ' shfaq formen
End Sub
```

----------


## edspace

Më poshtë kam bashkëngjitur një shembull me dy formularë. Kur shtyp butonin në formularin e parë, teksti i fushës kopjohet në fushën e formularit të dytë. Klikimi i butonit ekzekuton këtë kod:



```
Private Sub BtnKopjoTekstin_Click()
On Error GoTo GABIM
    Forms("Form2")("FushaNeForm2") = Me!FushaNeForm1
MBARO:
    Exit Sub
GABIM:
    MsgBox "Nuk mund te kopjonim tekstin"
    Resume MBARO
End Sub
```

----------


## Toni07213

> Mundet te deklarosh nje variabel globale te tipit string, ne module e kam fjalen, dhe t'i japesh vleren e textbox-in ne njeren forme per tia kaluar formes tjeter.
> Kjo eshte nje praktike e mire per projekte te vogla, aq e teper ne VBA, por ka edhe nje menyre tjeter me profesionale: te krijosh nje procedure publike ne formen target, dhe ta therrasesh formen ne menyre dinamike.
> 
> Supozojme se textbox-i quhet txtBurim, dhe textbox-i ne formen e dyte FormaEDyte quhet txtTarget. Ndiq kodin e meposhtem. Nese nuk funksionon, atehere thjesht deklaro nje variabel globale qe te shfrytezohet nga te dy userform-at.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Private Sub cmdKopjoTekstin_Click()
> ...


Faleminderit per ndihme

----------


## Toni07213

> Më poshtë kam bashkëngjitur një shembull me dy formularë. Kur shtyp butonin në formularin e parë, teksti i fushës kopjohet në fushën e formularit të dytë. Klikimi i butonit ekzekuton këtë kod:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Private Sub BtnKopjoTekstin_Click()
> On Error GoTo GABIM
>     Forms("Form2")("FushaNeForm2") = Me!FushaNeForm1
> MBARO:
> ...


Faleminderit per ndihme

----------

